# Thunder won't poop anywhere but home



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Hi There!

Our 3.5 month old Sable, is taken to work with me 3 days a week. He will not poop or pee the entire time he is there, but will literally run outside the moment we get home, and explode !







The problem comes about that I am sure it cannot be good for him to do neither after 9 hours, and it becomes a problem when we aren't going right home after work like tonight when we are going to socialization. Its fine he doesn't poop really, but peeing I am sure he must NEED to go. We have tried at the grass and its really bizarre. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Maybe you could try teaching him a word to go to and do his business on command. I tell our dogs "Go hurry". Once your pup learns that at home, then you could use the command when you take him outside at work.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Ok good idea, I'll try that and see how it works out. Funnily enough (though it smelt SO BAD) he went on the way to work in the trunk of my station wagon. Thank god for plastic mats.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How about "catching" some of his urine and "marking" the area at work you want him to use?


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

and carrying some poop in a bag to place where you want him to go at work. (Just don't forget to scoop!)

he'll be wondering when he did that!


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you tried walking him in your front yard when you return home? He has to go, and he will be a little more relaxed smelling the house. Walk him in your front yard for 5 minutes, and if he does not go, place him in his crate for about 5 minutes. Then take him back out, and walk him in the front yard for another 5 minutes. Repeat this until he goes. For some dogs this can take quite awhile before they go, but they will eventually go. When he does go make a huge deal about it. Make him aware that not only does it feel good to relieve the stress on him (From going to the bathroom) but that you want him to do that. 

When he is successfully going out in your front yard, start going a house down and repeating. Then, another house, and another. Dogs do not generalize well. He needs to be taught that he can use the bathroom at any grass area, not just the one in your backyard. IMO, overcoming a shy bladder is a must. If you ever have to board him or if you take him out of town he will hold his bladder until he gets sick. Having a full bladder often enough will cause urinary track infections.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link used to be the same way and then one day it finally clicked for him that he could go anywhere. He has been to the kennel twice now. The first time was just for an overnight and he didn't pee or poop. This last time he went for four days and we took (sounds gross) a pee and poop sample and that was all it took for him to realize that he could "go" at the kennel. We always take him out on the leash to the gravel and say "be quick" took him awhile to figure out he could go on the grass. Good luck!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

The world is Brady's toilet. SOmtimes I wish he wouldn't poop when I am walking him around the neighborhood. But so be it


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcThe world is Brady's toilet. SOmtimes I wish he wouldn't poop when I am walking him around the neighborhood. But so be it


littledmc, I hope you pick up after your dog when that happens. It prevents the spread of disease and parasites.


----------

